# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Democrat announces run to challenge Amash in 2014

## tsai3904

> When most people were shaking off the hangover of a brutal presidential contest and other races for elected office, Dallas McCulloch was setting his sights on 2014.
> 
> The 26-year-old McCulloch, a self-described progressive who earlier this year helped launch the High Five Co-op Brewery, announced on Facebook he would seek to unseat re-elected U.S. Rep. Justin Amash, R-Cascade Township, in 2014.
> 
> Amash claimed victory over Democratic challenger Steve Pestka, a former West Michigan lawmaker and judge, on election night by a 9 percent margin, sending Amash back to Washington, D.C., for a second term.
> 
> The next day, McCulloch, a delegate for Grand Rapids' 40th Precinct in Ward 2, announced his bid on the "Dallas McCulloch for Congress" Facebook page, which was created in August and features an array of feisty status updates.


More:
http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapi...has_one_2.html

----------


## sailingaway

good, then we have a lot of time to prepare.

----------


## V3n

This guy is a *JOKE*...



He announced via Facebook, and left his entire FB open to all.. I've got the whole thing stored.  Nothing to worry about here folks.

----------


## sailingaway

I think I'm going to tweet this to Amash.  Thoughts?

----------


## V3n

I don't know.. maybe we should keep quiet and hope he's serious...

----------


## angelatc

> I think I'm going to tweet this to Amash.  Thoughts?


You see those gray.....oh never mind. You don't want to know my thoughts.  

A progressive capitalist.  We should all go eat there, and then demand that he pay our bill since he makes more than we do.  And food is a right, dammit!

https://twitter.com/dallasmcculloch

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dallas-m...41/b89?trk=tbr

----------


## mad cow

I hope somebody here is storing all this stuff,and any more that is out there,offline.

----------


## Keith and stuff

It looks like this Democrat will lose in the primary to another Democrat. You might want to save the most damning evidence, just in case he wins in the Democratic primary.

----------


## angelatc

Interesting.  He started the business with $5,000 he won in a contest that Rich DeVos sponsored.  DeVos was one of the early backers of Amash,  picking him over the establishment choice.  

Looks like they were still around in 2011: http://www.mlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2011/10/amway_corp_founder_and_heirs_g.html

I wonder if Amash is going to be like Ron Paul, and attract a wide variety of opponents - from the outright loonies to the DC power elites?

----------


## V3n

> It looks like this Democrat will lose in the primary to another Democrat. You might want to save the most damning evidence, just in case he wins in the Democratic primary.


The funny thing is.. I HAVE!

----------


## Bman

> I think I'm going to tweet this to Amash.  Thoughts?


Why?  This guy hasn't even won a Democrat primary and Amash just smashed a lot of money by 9%.  This guy has got to be the second coming of Christ if the Dems are going to put any money behind him.

At current this is little more than a joke.

----------


## angelatc

> I think I'm going to tweet this to Amash.  Thoughts?


I'd tweet it to Rich DeVos.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

If JA can roll a 9% victory now, there's no way he'll be vulnerable in the election starting the second half of a sitting president's last term. That new district is safer than I thought it was.

----------


## amy31416

> The funny thing is.. I HAVE!


All I'd suggest is that you email the files to several different supporters for safe keeping as well.

----------


## Aratus

the DNC is planning ahead. should we all start to articulate out dates for a string of 
mini~moneybombs for represenative justin amash purely on the matter of principle?

----------


## kathy88

> All I'd suggest is that you email the files to several different supporters for safe keeping as well.


I'll keep a set safe.

----------


## Maximus

I love that we now have a two time incumbent in our wing

----------


## amy31416

> I'll keep a set safe.


PM V3n? I would also, but my connection is so slow that receiving files is excruciating.

----------


## brandon

Normally I'm all for giving people a political pass when it comes to things they did in their early 20s.  But that doesn't apply when the guy is only 26 years old now.

----------


## Aratus

the democrat dude likes to be a party animal? ohhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyy! this is quite a shock!

----------


## Uriah

From his Dallas McColloch for Congress facebook page. He's not running. Looks like he reads these forums. 




> Who am I kidding?, I can't be a politician in America.
> 
> I just got so worked up that Justin Amash won that I thought I needed to do something, I am still upset with both political parties and I hope that the 3rd district candidates in 2014
> actually start to give a $#@! about Battle Creek and Hastings and it's blue collar laborers that always get overlooked by white collar suburbanites with money that buy elections in this country.
> 
> Maybe in 10 years I can get my life together a bit more and run and be a viable candidate, but there is just too much dirt on me to have a chance. I think my ideas are pretty awesome and I hope the Democrats will have someone that says to balance the budget, stop imperialism, give health care to all, stop the war on women, have concern for the environment, etc. because this boring and vague centrist approach didn't work out too well, so something else has to be tried.
> 
> I'm a cake walk for the right, I represent everything that they hate which is fine with me... but there has to be someone with the same ideas as me who maybe graduated college and has less shirtless pictures of them drinking beer.
> 
> I need to focus on what I do best, making things better in my community on my own terms. So I guess I'll be working on trying to start co-ops, it doesn't matter if you like to drink beer, wear a t-shirt with the name of a band on it, and say "$#@!" in public if you want to do that.

----------


## Aratus

he either sobered up after going blitzoid or he has gop friends who lurk here

----------


## jkob

I guess any random crank can announce they're running for congress and have a local paper pay attention to it. We would only be so lucky if this guy was the Democratic challenger against Justin but I imagine the chances of that happening were close to nil even he actually did run. It is pretty funny picturing this dude reading this thread and thinking "awwww crap..." tho.

----------


## angelatc

> because this boring and vague centrist approach didn't work out too well, so something else has to be tried.


See? That's the point I was making in the other thread.  THese people screech about the radical TEA Party right, but in the next breath they cry because the moderates can't satiate their endless needs.

If we just give them everything they want, we will all live in Utopia. It's so clear.

----------


## KCIndy

> A progressive capitalist.  We should all go eat there, and then demand that he pay our bill since he makes more than we do.  And food is a right, dammit!


Hey!  I really LIKE that idea!   





> Interesting.  He started the business with $5,000 he won in a contest that Rich DeVos sponsored.


Well, I'm sure glad he worked hard to earn the money.  Nothing teaches you the value of hard work, thrift and savings like earning the money through the sweat of one's brow.

----------


## compromise

http://mobile.mlive.com/advgrapids/p...tguid=q3yl9f5B

----------


## jct74

> http://mobile.mlive.com/advgrapids/p...tguid=q3yl9f5B


he's not running anymore, see above pictures and post #21.  merged your thread with previous thread.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> You see those gray.....oh never mind. You don't want to know my thoughts.  
> 
> A progressive capitalist.  We should all go eat there, and then demand that he pay our bill since he makes more than we do.  And food is a right, dammit!
> 
> https://twitter.com/dallasmcculloch
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dallas-m...41/b89?trk=tbr


I want to know all of your thoughts.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> From his Dallas McColloch for Congress facebook page. He's not running. Looks like he reads these forums.


Him or someone he knows is a lurker. There's a war on women? What $#@!ing flavor is that kool aid?

----------

